# CW9 break in problems...



## flag8r77

I've put about 100 rounds through on a new CW9 a few months ago...went to the range to day to put another 100 through. On the first range trip, no issues at all. 

Today's trip was not good at all. Very first magazine, had continued failure to feeds, (always on the first round) One thing to note the Kahr manual states you should insert the mag with the slide open and use the slide release instead of your hand. Something I wasn't doing. 

Most concerning were the multiple light strikes on different rounds. VERY unhappy about this.

I realize Kahr admits that the gun is not considered broken in until 200 rounds but I couldn't get more than 4 rounds through without issues.

I have sent them an email asking them what to do next. Any advice? Similar issues? Thanks for any help.


----------



## EdS

After the first trip to the range did you break it down and clean it? I've been told that if you don't insert the slide stop correctly with the spring on top of that little "protrusion" (as they call it) you will have problems. You can check out this video to see just what they are talking about. I hope that helps, let me know what you find out.


----------



## YFZsandrider

You mentioned that you always had aproblem on the first round of a mag. I had the same thing, and was told by Kahr that the best method is to insert the loaded mag with the slide locked back, then release the slide chambering the first round. if you try putting in a loaded mag and then racking the slide, the recoil spring tension, and the way the rounds are stacked in the mag is such that the first round will nose right into the bottom edge of the feed ramp causing a jamb. For this reason, you should load that first round by releasing an open slide, rather than racking the gun. If you do rack the slide, don't baby it! Pull back hard and abrupt, letting the stiff recoil spring do its job.

Some will call the Kahrs 'touchy.' But if you allow the thight working of the firearm to thoroughly break in, the stiff recoil spring will not fail to perform. It was intended to keep the small and light gun functioning relaibly. Shoot with a firm grip, avoiding a limp wristing motion and all will be good. good luck!!


----------



## Buffal0

I don't have a Kahr, but i have a CZ-75 SP01, and I had the same problem with the feeding. I would usually rack the slide back and it might not feed correctly. I just use the slide stop anymore


----------



## Jazz

In our carry class, the instructors taught us that reloading a mag in a fight and then trying to find the slide lock release with your thumb may postpone you from chambering a round and defending yourself. They taught us to slide the rack till you can't pull it back any more and release. That way, no matter what weapon you use, the action works. If you're right handed, push the gun forward and with the left hand pull back as hard as you can, then release the slide like a slingshot. If I don't get a good pull back on my CW9, then the first round doesn't want to load well. It takes some effort but you get the hang of it and you don't rely on the slide lock release.


----------



## YFZsandrider

load up a make to full, or near full, capacity and you'll notice that the round at the top rests completely up against the curved lips of the mag, whereas the rounds beneath it are sitting at a different angle. Ifthe slide move foreward too slowly when chambering that round, it will catch the top edge of the first round and nose-dive it downward slightly, as it is unsupported in the front by the rounds beneath it. This is when that round jams against the front lower edge of the feed ramp. I don't know why the magazines have that problem, but when you load up the mags, if you tap the back of the magazine against the palm of your hand to seat the rounds in place, this helps as well. I called Kahr about it, and they sent me a replacement feeder block(if that's what its called) but that wasn't the problem


----------

